# Email blocking?



## Psyonix-DavidB (Nov 18, 2009)

At first I thought that it was Outlook but then I realized that I was seeing the same thing coming through Squirrel Mail too.
Here's the problem I am having: I will sometimes receive legitimate emails from my colleagues and business partners that contain no subject to or from and appear in broken plain text format. I will provide an example below with email addresses omitted:

>From [email protected] Thu Nov 19 14:18:18 2009
Return-path: <[email protected]>
Envelope-to: [email protected]
Delivery-date: Thu, 19 Nov 2009 14:18:18 -0500
Received: from mail-pz0-f198.google.com ([209.85.222.198])
by havoc.com-us.net with esmtp (Exim 4.54)
id 1NBCWI-0000iP-1T
for [email protected]; Thu, 19 Nov 2009 14:18:18 -0500
Received: by pzk36 with SMTP id 36so1788275pzk.5
for <[email protected]>; Thu, 19 Nov 2009 11:02:11 -0800 (PST)
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=relaxed/relaxed;
d=gmail.com; s=gamma;
h=domainkey-signature:mime-version:sender:received:in-reply-to
:references:from:date:x-google-sender-auth:message-id:subject:to
:content-type;
bh=Vqd8JqcKIc6FkaiTXXtnT6nb9Nl1o2VqLirI3fnfD2Q=;
b=Gf1j7fFurnUTojFgJuebGPaME89n6Olg3ayko2Hs2DqCGj6yxNm3OTb0XoDlNfDA0v
LVaOON6AHE7r38lrSwZFy/YoQPwsCWBIAT2kCPkXQr+GpEDpgU/N9X7Japk7t/PGv8PI
fEJUO14asVAWKDhCgIqdwbXQB67/YtqJvQIEE=
DomainKey-Signature: a=rsa-sha1; c=nofws;
d=gmail.com; s=gamma;
h=mime-version:sender:in-reply-to:references:from:date
:x-google-sender-auth:message-id:subject:to:content-type;
b=TuUHBLNuVuyQFWLtqh7ep9tXG0zCgtrP9Jx0cP8XfXeDpoHI7hHusTZM4zzo8lDkUF
9zvP8ybwluNl8yNpEydZyV4bb0UIeMk2msWfw9qYWhkjT5C3BwhOlsgMPDyHrOjUyw3T
z2Zj1o8UayNqmPPxp2lMnoLmesyr1ox1H5bD8=
MIME-Version: 1.0
Sender: 
Received: by 10.115.133.39 with SMTP id k39mr374427wan.94.1258657331080; Thu, 
19 Nov 2009 11:02:11 -0800 (PST)
In-Reply-To: <[email protected]>
References: <[email protected]>
From: Colleague <[email protected]>
Date: Thu, 19 Nov 2009 11:01:51 -0800
X-Google-Sender-Auth: d4d13f2ebadbc01e
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Outlook not receiving email
To: [email protected]
Content-Type: multipart/alternative; boundary=0016e6477a941cecd10478bdffce

--0016e6477a941cecd10478bdffce
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1



Does anyone have any clue what is going on here?

Could it be our ISP?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Psyonix-DavidB and welcome to TSF!

Do you have access your ISP's Control Panel (only Admin is allowed to access this) so that you can adjust the Spam filterring? You might want to try it here first and see if it works. If not, get a hold of your Provider and find out if they have done any updates in their mail servers.


----------



## Psyonix-DavidB (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome. We do have access and right now I am trying to eliminate a few variables. It seems to be coming through like that through Gmail, Outlook and Squirrel mail. So it could quite possibly be a SPAM filter issue. I'll let you know what I come up with.

Thanks again,
David


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Psyonix-DavidB said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. We do have access and right now I am trying to eliminate a few variables. It seems to be coming through like that through Gmail, Outlook and Squirrel mail. So it could quite possibly be a SPAM filter issue. I'll let you know what I come up with.
> 
> Thanks again,
> David


You're welcome. I'm very sure that it's a spam issue. Just to let you know that sometimes when you make changes in your CP's Spam filtering it takes up to 24hr for you to see any changes.

Please give me an update.


----------



## Psyonix-DavidB (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks again for the quick responses, its definitely appreciated. :smile:

So what I am seeing now, since I have closed Outlook for the past 24 hours and have since been using Gmail and Squirrel Mail, is that my emails are coming into through Gmail and are staying there but are disappearing from Squirrel mail once read. We don't have an exchange server so I am thinking that this might be the reason why they are disappearing. 

Unfortunately this is not my only problem as I am now receiving duplicates of every email: one as it should appear in HTML and shortly followed thereafter I will receive one just like I listed in my original post -- without a sub., sender or recipient. But if I scroll down I can clearly see that it contains the same info as the HTML email that came before it. Ever encounter something like this?

Here is another example:

From [email protected] Tue Nov 24 12:11:54 2009
Return-path: <[email protected]>
Envelope-to: [email protected]
Delivery-date: Tue, 24 Nov 2009 12:11:54 -0500
Received: from mail14-c-ad.linkedin.com ([208.111.169.148])
by havoc.com-us.net with esmtp (Exim 4.54)
id 1NCyvi-0004SO-AV
for [email protected]; Tue, 24 Nov 2009 12:11:54 -0500
DomainKey-Signature: s=prod; d=linkedin.com; c=nofws; q=dns;
h=Senderate:From:To:Message-ID:Subject:MIME-Version:
Content-Type:X-LinkedIn-fbl;
b=SOgCFEiCS3EL9yUBUSx+euNBmaxZTFfkdH/8siyQ/AuRplm+4JNupbwR
p+6hS/2nDnW0DYX1UZd66WJXfkNUWBbV5tqOPlrU5KruxASdvF3sZH+SO
s5bhUWNVVInYLaI;
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha256; c=simple/simple;
d=linkedin.com; [email protected]; q=dns/txt;
s=proddkim; t=1259081695; x=1290617695;
h=from:sender:reply-to:subject:date:message-id:to:cc:
mime-version:content-transfer-encoding:content-id:
content-description:resent-date:resent-from:resent-sender:
resent-to:resent-cc:resent-message-id:in-reply-to:
references:list-id:list-help:list-unsubscribe:
list-subscribe:list-post:list-owner:list-archive;
z=From:=20LinkedIn=20Updates=20<[email protected]>
|Sender:[email protected]|Subject:
=20LinkedIn=20Network=20Updates,=2011/24/2009|Date:=20Tue
,=2024=20Nov=202009=2008:54:54=20-0800=20(PST)
|Message-ID:=20<1428555558.21253239.1259081694214.JavaMai
[email protected]>|To:=20David=20Bruno=20<[email protected]>|MIME-Version:=201.0;
bh=/g3n6Nq+pujfWI2Vppi4sKcrSz4Wr8w7qBdYDFAsC4c=;
b=wRw3WERstah6oADV+oI7sSkaPDI58xirx5mbgKwYQy7fhSKUcNnopxgJ
Z3bekCeiOTW8aI+rH1FOHUvqacnvTjYax4LijFuvEASQ6a77ZhE78R7Oe
dlWHNMgREsWIRlh;
Sender: [email protected]
Date: Tue, 24 Nov 2009 08:54:54 -0800 (PST)
From: LinkedIn Updates <[email protected]>
To: ME <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Subject: LinkedIn Network Updates, 11/24/2009
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
boundary="----=_Part_21253238_1593544185.1259081694208"
X-LinkedIn-fbl: XjZ2zrLbBOxvYwykNDan_9wf-AYdPVH9__v

------=_Part_21253238_1593544185.1259081694208
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=UTF-8
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit



Thanks again for your time.


----------

